# Weird color mutation



## WolfGirl (Jan 11, 2014)

Maybe one of you can answer this for me, what color mutation is this? I've never seen this before, can't seem to find any information online about it and it just has me confused.
This is what they looked like before from a few weeks of age, a few where even taken just last week:
Female #1: Don't really have a very good picture of her before, this photo was taken last week








Female #2: First picture (female 2 is on top, female 3 is on bottom) taken at 3 weeks, second picture taken a week ago
















Female #3: Not many pictures of her, pictured above
Male #1: first taken at 3 weeks (light tan and white one towards the middle), others taken a week ago, grew in long hair (as did all the males)
























Now (6 weeks old):
Female #1:








Female #2:
















Female #3:








Male #1:









They all are growing in a dark brown/grey coat. Mother and father pictured below:


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Where are u located usa? 
They look like some of the brindle photos I've seen. Especially male 1. Mum also looks brindle so that would work out as its dominant. Female 2-3do look strange with no markings on there heads then heavy marking on there body, not sure if that can happen with brindle, I know some times it can hardly show at all and some can habe lots of stripes.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I also agree, it looks like you have brindles. The father appears to be merle, so when you breed the offspring together or back to him, you're going to end up with some very interesting mice.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Yep. They are US brindle (some undermarked and some overmarked) and the last is a merle.


----------



## WolfGirl (Jan 11, 2014)

Yes I'm in the USA. Is it normal for them to change color like that thought? I've seen the smokey colored brindle before but never one with the tan colored head and clear marking from tan to brindle.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

It probably came in a different color when she shed & grew in a new coat. There have been way crazier ones posted!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Just wanted to state WHAT A big mumma you have there ha ha


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Those wacky brindled meeces and all the changes they put us through.  Love the pied bindles.


----------

